# Long term Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) 3-5 yrs



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello Guys.

Any successful applicants of Long term Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) 3-5 yrs out there?

My parents have recently retired (Father 65+, Mother 60) and I want to bring them here for long term atleast 2-3 years. We pass balance of family test as both myself and my brother live in Australia for more than 2 years.

Any recommendation on how should I approach 

1) Apply for 103 and then apply for 600 while they are overseas (India)
2) Apply for 600, bring them to Australia and then apply for 103 or equivalent (not sure if there are restrictions in 600 which prevent applying for another visa)
3) Any other visa options like business or retirement.

Appreciate your responses.

Cheers,
Manish


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

You do realise they wont get to stay in Australia for 5 years straight? Its 12 month stays in 18 months ie 6 months out of the country before being able to comeback. Though the visa is valud for 3 or 5 years.

Most parents cant apply for the longer visa unless they have already applied for a parent visa but have yet to be put in the queue for decision. 

All longer stay tourist visas come with a no further stay so they cant apply onshore.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Appreciate your quick response.

Yes. I am aware that they can stay max 12 months in 18 months. 

If longer term tourist visas are granted only to parents who have applied and are in queue, does that mean that we should I apply for Aged Parent Visa first and then apply for Visitor Visa? Is there a wait time before which we can not apply for Visitor Visa after applying for Parent Visa ?

Cheers,
Manish


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

It really depends on them and their situation. They will be granted the visa of different length dependent on uf they have applied for a parent visa or not, if they are in the queue or not and the usual stuff of being able to support themselves, get medical insurance and compliance with previous visas ie leaving the country on time. So tge first visa may be short and when they have shown compliance the next time they apply it will be longer. 

Visitor Visa (Subclass 600)


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to mentioned they have travelled australia on tourist visa 3-4 times in past 5 years. My mom last left australia on Tourist visa in April this year


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2013)

Then they should get one easily and would be given 3 years. Once they have applied for the parent visa AND are in the queue they will get 5 years. 

Not sure how quickly you go into the queue after applying for the parent visa. I just kniw the wait in the queue us a long one, many years. 

If they wanted to apply onshore for the parent visa they would be better with the family family visitor stream but as parents they may automatically be placed in the tourist/parent category.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats sound good. So steps should be

1) Apply Visitor Visa 600 under Sponsored Family stream (not Visitor stream)
2) After arrival in Australia, Apply for Aged Parent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 804) (Father is 65+ but Mom is 60)

Is my understanding correct? Also, do we need to take private health insurance before application of Visitor visa or only upon request from Immigration department?

Cheers,
Manish


----------



## Ching222 (Jul 12, 2014)

manish1980 said:


> Thats sound good. So steps should be
> 
> 1) Apply Visitor Visa 600 under Sponsored Family stream (not Visitor stream)
> 2) After arrival in Australia, Apply for Aged Parent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 804) (Father is 65+ but Mom is 60)
> ...


Hi Manish, just wondering how you went with the application above. I'm in a similar situation but my parents are both 60 so not eligible for Aged Parent (Residence) Visa yet, so was thinking to apply for visitor visa 600 until they reach age 65 to apply for the aged parent visa. I'm keen to hear how you went, thanks.


----------



## Raviinc (Aug 8, 2014)

What medical tests do long term visitors require for vistors sub class 600 visa is it only chest X ray or the entire medical examination.


----------



## JanHov (Oct 17, 2015)

manish1980 said:


> Hello Guys.
> 
> Any successful applicants of Long term Visitor Visa (Subclass 600) 3-5 yrs out there?
> 
> ...


Dear Manish,

I am also planning to bring my mom to Australia. We are siblings (me and my sister) and I live in Australia having PR. I wonder how family balance test works and how you passed it, are there any documents needed to prove the number of children?

I would appreciate your quick response.

Best regards,

Grigori


----------



## Arafin (Jul 30, 2016)

Where do we see 3 to 5 years option? In the form for 600 visa it had only 3, 6 or 12 months option to choose from. Has it changed since then?


----------



## Arafin (Jul 30, 2016)

How do I apply for a 3 years family visit visa for my single Mum though? 600 visa has options for 3 months, 6 months and 12 months only. no Option for 3 years.
She s been here once before, 72 years of age.
Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Arafin said:


> How do I apply for a 3 years family visit visa for my single Mum though? 600 visa has options for 3 months, 6 months and 12 months only. no Option for 3 years.
> She s been here once before, 72 years of age.
> Cheers


You want her to stay 3 years at a stretch or for short periods in several visits spread over 3 years ?


----------



## Arafin (Jul 30, 2016)

I know that I can not keep her for 3 years at a time. I think it is 12 months at a time. But 3 years will still be better than 18 months visa. But where do I choose it. I applied for 600 visa for her before and I know that 3 years option is not there. 
Is there another visa category then?


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

See my response here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...rents-visit-visa-extensions.html#post13211202

Please, only post questions in one thread at a time.

Thank you.


----------

